# Anyone running 18" FF15 HRE Flow Form w/ stock brakes? (TTRS)



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

My summer wheels are going to be HRE Flow Form FF15, 18x8.5 et47 and I'm trying to make sure the TTRS brakes will fit. Most guys running these wheels are doing 19s so I wanted to see if anyone out there has 18s.

Thanks!


----------

